# Anyone getting out this weekend?



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

We'll be in Destin Friday-Sunday and want to do some diving / spearing while down there. Seas are supposed to be in 1-3 foot range Friday and Saturday with nice weather. Looking for someone with a boat to go out an shoot some fish. I have a crew with me of five or six, but we don't have the $$ to pay for a charter boat.

Willing to commute as far as MS or further down the panhandle.

If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM or give me a call 901 626 5964 - John


----------

